# Sturmschäden/Windbruch Nordhessen



## cschaeff (29. April 2018)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus Nordhessen
Der letzte Sturm hat ja bei uns einiges durcheinander gebracht. Wenn kein Fichtenmikado mehr auf dem trail liegt, haben die Holzrücker die trails umgepflügt.
Wäre schön, wenn dieser thread durch euren input einen aktuellen Überblick über die Lage geben würde.

Ich fange mal an:
Gut zu fahren/wenig Sturnschäden: Den gesamten Bereich um Willingen hat es nicht so arg erwischt. Ederseeregion auch relativ wenig Windbruch.
Habichtswald: Dörnberg relativ frei, Ahnegraben geht gut, trail vom Hohen Gras Richtung Hoof sehr viele Fichten umgefallen
Kaufunger Wald//Söhre: gemischt
Grimmsteig geht ganz gut, X4 Frau Holle vom Steinberghaus zum Umschwang ganz o. K., Bielstein-Königsalm relativ sauber, Steinbachtal (Speele-Rinderstall) Fichtenmikado bzw. durch Holzrücker komplett zerstört, Fulletrail (Wahnhausen-Speele) sehr viele umgestürzte Bäume
Rheinhardswald: alle kleineren trails komplett verlegt bzw. kaputtgefahren, da geht im Moment nur Forstpiste

Gebt einfach mal Statusmeldungen durch. Bewahrt den ein oder anderen vor bösen Überraschungen.


----------

